# tall, easy to come by, red plant



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm gonna be making a 20 gallon soon, and i decided i want some red in there. are there any suggestions for some nice tall (at least semi-background) red plants that aren't uber rare?

such as the red plant in my sketch-scape:

thanks


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

Rotala Rotundifolia is a pretty common red plant.. though it is often sold as Rotala indica.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

My favorite bright red plant is Alternanthera reineckii (the deep red in the back center-right.










It is not that hard to come by - but you won't find it at Petsmart... Also needs good light, substrate and ferts


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Sunset Hygro is a good easy plant with good colour. Will benefit from micro ferts & higher lighting, but the top parts should still be a good colour under moderate lighting. might be a little fast growing for a 20gal but a little trim a week should keep it looking great.


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Red ludwigia, _Ludwigia repens_.










http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=26&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

wow thanks all, i'll keep an eye out on the for sale section for these


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Some PS locations do carry A. reineckii as do some pond suppliers (my local pond store has pots & pots of emersed grown stems but they're $15 ea).


----------

